# Well it finally clicked



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have been a bit overweight for a while and it finally just clicked that I'm doing it!! I'm losing weight and keeping it off! Hubby went through a rough patch and got up to over 500lbs. He has lost over 200lbs in 2 years and still going!! He is 320lbs now and he is a tall guy so he doesn't look 300lbs. Anyway, with him as my "trainer" I have started to get on his diet program and lost 6lbs the first week..starting the second week today! Well tonight my dad told me every pound I lost I got $10 put in a jar and when I get to my goal I can spend it on whatever. (HE REALLY WANTS GRANDKIDS LOL)This is basically his way to cheer me on and help me get the Nubians I want!! So I want to lose 70lbs..would love to lose more, but for right now 70 would put me at a healthy weight so that is 700 bucks and that would get me a couple nice nubians!! 

Just kinda wanted to pat myself on the back I guess for sticking with it. I've always wanted to have kids and unfortunately my weight has stood in the way of that...which is my main motivation! So wish me luck in getting to my goal! My goal is to lose the 70lbs in 6 months, which is very reasonable time.. If I lose 16lbs a month I could lose it in less than 5months. 

Anyway wish me luck!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration! :hug: I could loses about 70 lbs. ...I may join you. Keep up the good work and dont get discouraged when you hit the plateaus...just keep going. :hi5: 
I think I may put $10 in a jar for each lb I lose...build another 8'X10' shed for hay and grain storage. :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Jess that is GREAT! I am right there with you, I need to lose weight too, I've struggled with weight for pretty much my entire adult life. I lost the most weight when I worked with horses, cleaning all those stalls paid off! I went from an 18 to a 12 in about 2 months. 
I gained some back, then suddenly I just gained a lot right before I got pregnant with my youngest. I had gestational diabetes, so I had to watch everything I consumed <My diet wasn't extremely poor it was my lifestyle - I worked nights, and only managed about 4 hours of sleep a day because my son was home with me & I had to take/pick up my oldest from school every day>. After I had my youngest, I lost a LOT of weight <I breastfed>. I used to take her to the park and push her around the walking track in her stroller for an hour every time I went. Then we moved here and there was no place like that to go walking, so I've gained  
I got on the Alli diet, watching every little thing I ate, walked our property line 30x a day and lost 16lbs in the first month. I had to drop the program because I used the $$ to buy photographer insurance - that's when I started doing credentialed work at the racetrack.
So yep I am right there with you. I plan to start going to bed earlier <I'm a nightowl>, so I'm not so tired in the mornings. My husband is working nights right now, so after the oldest go to school I can drive to the nearby town and go walking while my youngest is home sleeping with her dad.

What kind of program are you on with your boyfriend? It's so hard to do it alone, I think when you are in a program it really helps 

Oh another thing I guess I'll have to stick with is a video I have called '30 day shred' ever heard of it? I've heard great things about it. I think it's a 15-20min workout, I've done it but didn't stick with it! so I plan to get back on track. I'm kind of a goof I guess because I like to exercise at night LOL With my husband going to nights, I can do that now. I'm just not a morning person, the most I'd want to do in the morning is the walking, heh... I'd love to get an exercise bike or treadmill, but just hasn't happened. Last exercise bike I had was very uncomfortable so I didn't use it/waste of $$.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Good for you! Don't get depressed if it is slower than you want. I think it's easier to keep it off when you lose it slower. And if you get it off and keep it off it will be a lot healthier for you. So hang in there as long as it takes. Your dad's contribution is very cool. It's amazing to me your guy has lost so much. Good for him too!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Me and my hubby watch what we eat (meat and veggies mostly)...try to eat about 1000 calories a day, workout at our home gym, get in the sauna, I play kinect for cardio, squats, push ups, and will start walking at our park once warm weather arrives. 

It is hard, but with all the chicks we are ordering, goats, and goat babies...I will have PLENTY to keep me busy and not sitting on the couch...yes, the part I'm not looking for is when I plateau for a little bit..But I'm hoping I dont get too discouraged. 

Yes you can definitely tell a difference in how he was and how he is now....its a big WOW factor!! Hopefully in 6 months I can reach my goal and keep going!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on starting such a great plan! Sounds like you are doing great already! Fun to do it with a team member. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great news for both of you :greengrin: I hope you can continue to loose weight and can get some beautiful Nubians too


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Great job! :hug: I'm Glad you have a working partner and someone to cheer you on. I told myself a year ago that I would be down to a healthier weight by my 18th birthday. Looks like that's not gonna happen with only three months to go and over 100 lbs to loose. The worst part is in 2006 I was on the road to anorexia by just starving myself then right after that in a matter of a year I gained 100lbs. Really did a number on my body. Maybe I need to come to your house. :laugh: Good luck on those new goaties. :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Good you are loosing weight and keeping to your goals.

I wish I could gain weight. lol
No one ever wants that, however I am about 20 pounds underweight.
I have been around 120-125 pounds ever since I was 15...and I am now 19 with no changes other than me being taller(5'10").
A healthy weight for me is 145 or at least 135. I work out at home to "muscle up"(in a moving biz that requires I be fit) and can currently do 75-100 push-ups in a day (4-5 sets) and I am working to getting to 50 in one set. I am also doing physical therapy for my knees and hopefully working up to being able to run or walk a few miles...right now my knees ache from going to the barn a few times a day. I have patellar tendinitis, which makes my dream of doing landscaping or carpentry almost impossible unless I can get around it by physical therapy.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How wonderful for you and your hubby! And how great that you're getting $10 per pound -- wowza! I'm losing weight right now too. I'm doing a special diet for health reasons, but the extra weight loss is an added benefit :wink:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well I must say I'm lasting a lot longer than I normally do...and having mother nature bless me with being a woman  hasn't been easy sticking to it, but I have! As much as I HATE getting in the sauna (sitting in 140 degree infrared sauna for 30 mins ISN"T FUN) Weigh in is tomorrow so we shall see how much money will be added to the nubian goat fund


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck...that is wonderful ..that you are doing that for your health.... :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha. Hubby and I are also watching what we eat. Him for health as he doesn't need to lose and me because I want to lose 40-50 lbs. I'm doing the hcg diet from the health food store and he's just eating better. I lost 7lbs the first week. I take the hcg drops 3 times a day before meals and only consume about 500 to 700 cals a day. No headache (once I got over the sugar withdrawal) and I get snacks when needed. (apples, celery) which I love.

Good luck everyone! Maybe we could post total weight loss every Monday? We could be our own TGS weight fixers! Maybe even share low cal recipes?

I used to do Zumba but we are still working on getting moved (rain delay) so I quit til we get settled and I don't have to feel so rushed to do everything. I have Zumba on the Wii but it just isn't the same. Too easy to cheat with the stupid remote.  

Gina


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We are eating about 1000 calories a day. Hubby didn't like the concept of HCG diet, so we are doing it the ole fashioned way, watching what we eat, exercising a lot! Weight lifting, (I'm playing kinect as it makes exercising more fun lol) plus tons of squats (which I HATE doing) pushups and of course the wonderful 150 degree sauna!

This week I'm down 2 lbs!! That means 20 more bucks in the Nubian goat jar


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

And hubby is down 213lbs for in 25 months...he is doing great! He has started to help a buddy out, but he just started so we wont know if he lost any till next week.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I try to make healthy meals, but sometimes it's very hard. My husband is from Mexico and it's 'fried' rice and beans, and fried meats, etc. I try to cook most of my meats without oil, I use water if they need something in them, and I use the fat free cooking spray as much as I can. 

I love my Honey bunches of oats w/skim milk in the mornings LOL No usually if I have them I eat cheerios.
I am not a big breakfast person when it comes to eggs, but I am going to start fixing eggs w/tomato & onion, and put it on wheat toast. 

I want to start walking in the mornings, but haven't been able to yet  Exercise inside has to come at night since my husband sleeps during the day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job...keep up the great work..... :hi5: :clap:


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

That is fantastic!! Good for you!!! (and I'll admit, this is good inspiration for me too)

HoosierShadow, have you tried the 30-day shred yet? It is a MAJOR buttkicker. The first time I did it, I could barely walk the next day LOL. I really should go through it again...I seem to have lost my motivation these last six months or so.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well this week I'm down another 2 lbs...would have been more, but on Wednesday I over did the squats and was worthless on Thursday..Oh well 10lbs in 3 weeks is pretty good! At least I'm still losing!


----------

